
Listen to an FBI “Honeypot” on the Job - etiam
https://theintercept.com/2016/04/21/listen-to-an-fbi-honeypot-on-the-job/
======
potatohaven
That's really tame compared to the stuff I hear that goes on for these
"honeypots". The depraved depths some of them go to to provoke violence to
justify and develop a case is beyond absurd. It's not just brown skins.

They tend to target ethnicities, and non-whites a lot and feel they have more
liberties in how far they can go to provoke a criminal act. On the tamer end,
it's not uncommon to hear from an ethnic about how some "white girl" is trying
to get them to commit some crime. Or playing the "damsel in distress" to
provoke a violent retaliation. On the more extreme cases you will hear of an
"instigation" meant to catalyze violence at their targets or between them.
I'll just leave it at that.

A hint for the ethnics is... you see that "hot white girl" or "cool white
dude" hanging out with ya'll? That's a narc.

------
bobwaycott
We cannot really think, as a society, that this is acceptable behavior for law
enforcement and intelligence agencies to engage in. Get the kid in touch with
a counselor or suicide prevention specialist.

